# QUICK LIST: Rabbit-Safe Foods



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 19, 2010)

*MODERATOR NOTE: This list is to be used only as a quick reference. For more detail on the implications of feeding each plant, please see the noted sections.*

:carrot*Rabbit Safe Vegetables*:carrot

Alfalfa Sprouts
Artichoke Leaves
Arugula
Asparagus
Baby Sweetcorns (like in stirfry)*** 
Beet Greens
Beetroot
Bell Peppers (green, yellow, red, orange...)
Bok Choy/Pak Choy
Carrot Greens (tops)
Carrot (limited amount, due to high sugar content - maximum 1 tbsp daily)
Celeriac
Celery (cut into small pieces to limit choking on strings)
Cucumber
Chard
Chicory Greens (aka Italian Dandelion... see discussion here )
Clover (WHITE only)
Collard Greens (be cautious, may cause bladder sludge (Kathy Smith))
Dandelion Greens (no pesticides)
Eggplant (purple fruit only; leaves toxic)
Endive 
Escarole
Grass (if cut from your own chemical/fertilizer/poisonfree back yard)
Kale
Lettuce _(Dark Green/Red Leaf, Butter, Boston, Bibb, or Romaine - NO ICEBERG [no 
nutritional value, may cause diarrhea])_
Mustard Spinach
Nappa/Chinese Cabbage
Okra Leaves
Pak Choy/Bok Choy
Pumpkin
Radicchio
Radish tops (Limited amounts: can cause gas)
Raspberry Leaves
Rhubarb (RED STALKS ONLY - POISONOUS LEAF)
Squash: Yellow, Butternut, Pumpkin, Zucchini
Swiss Chard
Turnip Greens
Watercress
Wheat Grass
Zucchini
*
SAFE IN MODERATION: *

Broccoli
Brussels Sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Kale
Mustard Greens
Spinach

*** Regular corn is considered to be a controversial food by some folks:Hard Corn Discussion 

For more detail, please refer to Vegetables.

Also see:
Feeding Your Rabbit
Vegetables. - _How to feed vegetables_
QUICK LIST: International Rabbit-safe Food
QUICK LIST: Gardening for your Bunny

***
Copyright Autumn Gambles (2010) - Reproduced with Permission.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 19, 2010)

*Rabbit Safe Fruit *
(Feed very, very sparingly... Super sugary! Up to 2 tbsp daily) : 

Apple (NO core or anything containing seeds, unless all seeds removed)
Apricots (NO PITS)
Banana (fruit and peel)
Blackberry (stem, leaf and fruit)
Blueberries
Carambola
Cherry (NO PITS)
Cranberry
Currant (black and red)
Cucumber
Grapes (fruit, leaf and vine are edible)
Huckleberry
Kiwi Fruit
Mango
Nectarine
Orange (NO PEEL- segments only)
Melon (all melons)
Papaya (NO SEEDS)
Peach (NO PITS)
Pear
Pineapple
Plum (NO PITS)
Raspberries (twigs, and leaves â&#8364;&#8220; astringent)
Rosehip
Starfruit
Strawberries (and leaves)
Tomato (red fruit ONLY; no stems or leaves)
Tangerine (NO PEEL - segments only)
Watermelon

***
Copyright Autumn Gambles (2010) - Reproduced with Permission.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 23, 2010)

*Rabbit-Safe Herbs*

Basil:Lemon, Globe, Thai, Mammoth, Sweet, Genevieve
Borage
Camomile
Caraway
Clover
Chervil
Comfrey
Coriander/Cilantro
Dill: Fernleaf, Mammoth
Fennel
Garden Cress
Groundsel
Lavender (Not for pregnant does; can cause fetal expulsion)
Lemon Balm
Lovage
Marjoram
Mint: Pineapple sage, pineapple mint, apple mint, orange mint, peppermint, lemon thyme, cinnamon basil, lime basil, lemon basil, sweet basil, licorice basil, "licorice mint" (anise hyssop), spearmint, peppermint, chocolate mint, and basil mint.
Oregano
Peppermint
Parsley: Curly and Flat-Leaf
Rosemary
Sage: Pineapple is quite good
Salad Burnet / Small Burnet
Summer Savory
Tarragon
Thyme

***
Copyright Autumn Gambles (2010) - Reproduced with Permission.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 19, 2010)

*Rabbit-Safe Trees*

*Apple*: Branches, twigs, leaf, fruit (Not seeds)
*Pear*: Branches, twigs, leaf, fruit (Not seeds)
*Poplar/Trembling Aspen: *Branches, twigs
*Willow*

***
Copyright Autumn Gambles (2010) - Reproduced with Permission.


----------

